# Sx Switch.com



## elm (Jun 27, 2018)

Has anyone else order from SXSwitch.com and received their SX Pro yet?

My order number is #497 it says complete but for the last 7 days it says - "Your package is on its way to a USPS facility" so no tracking info, just curious if this is normal.


----------



## Kazalber (Jun 27, 2018)

If it helps in anything, I recently ordered something from a website. From the moment I ordered it, the status said it was ready to be shipped. 15 days go by and I receive the package without the status ever changing and no notice.


----------



## elm (Jun 27, 2018)

Kazalber said:


> If it helps in anything, I recently ordered something from a website. From the moment I ordered it, the status said it was ready to be shipped. 15 days go by and I receive the package without the status ever changing and no notice.





Thanks, I hope that's the case too, but I hate waiting for something that might not ever show up.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 27, 2018)

They emailed me about shipping my order. They say it should be sent out on or before the 30th. Thing is, I don’t remember ordering from them


----------



## elm (Jun 27, 2018)

nero99 said:


> They emailed me about shipping my order. They say it should be sent out on or before the 30th. Thing is, I don’t remember ordering from them




That's weird you didn't order from them, and got a confirmation, maybe you might get a free Pro SX, as long as they don't charge your card or Paypal


----------



## Whole lotta love (Jun 27, 2018)

it wont show tracking until it gets to the US unless you paid for the expedited shipping option. you'll get tracking when it arrives to the US


----------



## Soluble (Jun 27, 2018)

Mines been sitting at a processing centre for a week. I assume it's coming


----------



## elm (Jun 27, 2018)

Whole lotta love said:


> it wont show tracking until it gets to the US unless you paid for the expedited shipping option. you'll get tracking when it arrives to the US




Oh ok, that makes sense, I didn't think about that.  Thanks I feel reassured now


----------

